# Why are you here?



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

We're all on this board for one reason or another. Something sparked our interest to gain/share knowledge about being prepared for something. What was it that brought you here and what is it that you're wanting to be prepared for?


----------



## Ramsey (Oct 14, 2008)

I came here to discuss being prepared for any kind of social upheaval.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm recovering from a broken back, and I spend several hours a day in a therapy chair...
Might as well spend that time on the internet trying to lean something and maybe make a few friends along the way!

Being raised a farm and country kid, and traveling out of the country to some of the poorest spots in the world,
I've always been of the belief we should conserve more than we do, and even be self sustaining if we can.

After all, this is the only mudball we have to live on NOW, 
And we really should take care of it so there is something left for the next generations beyond us...


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

Interesting... well, I'm one of those that has been labeled as a tin-foil hat wearer. Thinking this world is going to hell in a hand basket. Hopefully I'm wrong and everyone can just share a laugh at me. That would actually be great!


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

We live in interesting times.

There are islamofascists who have stated repeatedly that they want to bring down the Great Satan (the United States) and have taken many steps toward that goal. (Ever think what a catastrophic hit like a nuclear attack in a couple major cities right now would do, given our current economic woes?)

There are socialist and communist countries around the world that would like to see the great economic superpower that runs on capitalism brought to its knees (George Soros is a great example of a specific provocateur.) Our "friends" like France, Germany and Russia can't stand us for several political and economic reasons.

We have seen natural disasters hit and many people are left jumping up and down in the streets screaming for someone to come help them; these folks never look to themselves. By preparing, I am both looking to myself to make sure we have what we need to stay safe, and I'm arming myself against enterprising thugs and looters who would take from me.

There is economic instability on a global scale. Some people are talking recession, others Great Depression redux, and still others "Hey, remember the Soviet Union in 1991? That'll be us soon." Learning to depend less on currency and products and services from others and depend more on one's self to provide those things to sustain life and even a degree of comfort doesn't seem strange at all.

Why am I here? To learn from people more experienced than me.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I started this forum because I wanted to learn more from level headed people and share information on all the areas of prepared living and survival. Such a massive subject that I think is very important for every American to be involved with so we don't have a total shutdown of our Nation if a major crisis happens.


----------



## Fetthunter (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm here to see if I can pick up a few tips and tricks, and to see if I can help out a bit. It seems that when people start talking and sharing ideas, you quickly remember things that you forgot about. It can be daunting, considering that the amount of information is so vast. Brainstorming in a group like this is a good way to make sure you have your things in order.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Denny said:


> Interesting... well, I'm one of those that has been labeled as a tin-foil hat wearer. Thinking this world is going to hell in a hand basket. Hopefully I'm wrong and everyone can just share a laugh at me. That would actually be great!


I've been accused of that!
"City Folks" seem to equate the expense of something with function or quality.

They will pay $10 a bottle for 'Imported' water from somewhere, when nothing tastes as good as fresh water from a lime stone spring to me, and it costs nothing.

They seem to think 'New' equals 'Better' also.

If something works and works well, why 'Trade' for something that does the same job, but costs you a bunch of money in the process?

Buy quality, take care of it, and be happy with what you have!

I eat 'Home Grown' most of the time...
No chemicals except for seasoning and salt most of the time,
No preservatives except for salt some times,
Every thing canned fully ripe and fresh, so it tastes wonderful!

I eat beef, pork & poulrty that isn't injected full of hormones, anti-biotics, and doesn't lunch on it's own kind so I don't have to worry about 'Mad Cow' (except for those 'PMS' times of the month!  )

Turns out, my total cholesterol that everyone said I'd have to give up read meat to get down when down, the ratio of LDL and HDL cholesterol improved, triglycerides went down, blood pressure went down, the 'borderline' diabetes disappeared, and my kidney & liver function improved...
And living with a garden and my solar energy projects, I'm a lot more active so I'm getting exercise that helping my recovery.

Seems wearing a tin foil hat is working for me!


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

People who seem to be the happiest, are the ones who are humble and grateful for what they have. I'm a victim of taking it for granted way too many times.


----------



## Blufrog (Oct 14, 2008)

*Like mindedness*

Hello, newbie here.

I have been reading and researching stuff like this for quite some time. Probably one of the greatest things through my research is finding like minded indivuals/families that share the simular ideas on how to support ones self during major crisis.

One thing, if I may point out, is that people should look at ways to build small communities to support each other during those times or especially an extended period of time. Say 5-10 families that help and support each other. For one family to go at it alone, yes it can be done and probably done well and efficient, two or three families can be even more sufficient.

I have yet to decide where I am going to bail off to but I will leave the Seattle area and head East or North. Plans are in hopes of enough fuel to take the travel trailer and find some sparse area to hide out and survive.

Well I am glad I heard about this forum. I hope to learn a lot more.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

See, it's the 'Hide Out And Survive' that I don't get...

You guys talk about getting out of town when some major, yet mystery unnamed catastrophe happens...
*THEN* you will make for the boonies to survive! 
(along with everyone else in your general area at the same time!)

I believe there won't be any large breakdown in anything...
It will happen just like it has been for the last 4 or 5 thousand years....
There will be wars, but the chance of us being invaded on mainland North America is something between slim and none.

There will be Pandemics like the 1918 'Spanish' flu, which had less than a 3% mortality rate, and there were NO anti-biotics or anti-virals at the time...

There will be natural disasters, like Hurricanes, Volcanoes, Tsunamis, ect...
And those are localized events that the rest of the country will pitch in to help you with after a short period of time...

I have 'Guns & Ammo', but I don't buy into the 'Invasion Conspiracy' crap, from 'Commies', from 'Religious Extremists', from our own government, or from space aliens...

If we do have a problem with 'Religious Extremists, it will be the home grown version of 'Crazy Christian Inquisition' nut bags since there is an ocean between us and and any sustainable population of 'Other Religion' people.

Will there be 'Terrorist Attacks'.... Yes.

There have been exactly 3 in 232 years.
I'm not going to disrupt my life over those odds.
That's an attack average of 1 every 77.3 years.
------------------------

I think we should be taking better care of the planet, 
So there might be something to pass on to the next generations...

Do this for the reason... *BECAUSE IT'S THE RIGHT THING TO DO.*
Instead of doing it out of fear, weakness and panic.


----------



## Fetthunter (Oct 14, 2008)

I forgot to mention previously some of the factors that have pushed me towards my current "survival" state of mind...

We're in the country and only a few minutes from a 300,000 person city, which has TONS of defense contract companies (Lockheed, Boeing, Northrop Grumman, etc.), TONS of biotech companies, and an Army arsenal. It's not so much a terrorist attack that I'm worried about (although during the 1980s we WERE #4 on the "hit list" behind Washington DC, NYC, and NORAD). No, today I'm more concerned about a virus escaping one of the biotech companies, one of the missile manufacturers blowing up half the city, or some toxic ooze escaping. Plus, we're 22 miles away from a nuclear power plant (Though safe, it's just something else to think about). Any of these situations, while bad enough, would also certainly cause people to panic/freak out. And that's what I also try to prepare for - the "human factor", which is often more dangerous than an actual event.

Like we saw several weeks ago with gas prices, there doesn't HAVE to be a crisis - just the assumption of one - to actually create a crisis. If there's a catastrophe locally, all Hell's going to break loose, and I want to be sure that I can ride out the situation. We have a decent stockpile of supplies. They come in handy, since we're always getting tornadoes, floods, ice storms, and other "fun" weather. Just pays to be prepared for many reasons.


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

JeepHammer said:


> See, it's the 'Hide Out And Survive' that I don't get...
> 
> You guys talk about getting out of town when some major, yet mystery unnamed catastrophe happens...
> *THEN* you will make for the boonies to survive!
> ...


Do you honestly think the "ocean between us" is keeping them back? Do you not realize how many are already among us? Open borders have them getting brought it conventionally, smuggled through Mexico and Canada, etc. We have citizens with their mindset, supporters (financially, emotionally and physically), they're even breeding here. Who is to say they're not waiting for some message or signal? I don't live my life in constant fear, but I doo keep an eye out for worst case scenario. Fear and awareness are two very different things. I can still enjoy my everyday life without fear.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry guys but I don't want any divisive banter. Terrorism attacks are possible and you should be prepared for them. Debating occurrences and likelihood is counter productive.


----------



## Smithy (Oct 15, 2008)

Good afternoon.

I'm here because I've been Scoutmastering for 15 years, enjoy teaching wilderness survival and primitive skills, have a family I care deeply for and want to see succeed under any circumstance, and enjoy the outdoors more than the indoors.

I believe that it's foolish to rely on anyone, be it your church, your neighbors, or your government, in times of crisis. If they show up and help, great... if you are well prepared enough that you're the one doing the helping, even better. 

I live on the outskirts of D.C. (Northern Virginia) and have no illusions as to how much a target my area is for all sorts of catastrophe... terrorism, hurricanes, windstorms, and the attendant issues like water outages, disruption of supplies and power are all a fact of life here. I make it my job to not panic when the lights go off for a week, or you can't get water because the power outage screwed up the treatment plant for 5 days, or gasoline supplies run low after a gulf hurricane and you have to still find a way to get to work, or have enough vacation time stocked up to just stay home when the going gets rough.

Sorry... I'm rambling, but that's who I am. I'm not perfect in practicing what I know, but I'm trying to improve our situation regularly, and my core belief is that the best survival kit is the stuff you keep in your head, closely followed by whatever you have on your person at a given moment. Everything else is just gravy.

See ya around the forum... and thanks, Dean, for putting it up.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Not a problem. Glad everyone is joining and learning. Being prepared has this stigma attached to it like we are backwoods nuts. It's sad because so many generations have lived in such great times they have no idea how bad it could get even in a civilized Nation. I personally think it's every Americans duty to have the bare essentials covered for their family so they are not so reliant on social services instantly in an emergency.


----------



## Smithy (Oct 15, 2008)

My grandparents certainly would have never considered abdicating their responsibility for self-reliance. My parents, on the other hand... I choose to learn from their example, and live in a way where personal responsibility is the expectation, not the exception.

Simple rules... What's mine is mine, what's yours is yours. If we share, we share. If we don't, we don't. Your word is your honor.

Never rely on the generosity of others to get you through the day. Isn't that what this country was founded on?


----------



## Freedom (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi Freedom here Have been into survival for about 10 years now and believe in being prepared for anything that comes my way.


----------



## carnut1100 (Oct 9, 2008)

I spent a lot of my childhood living in the bush with no power or phone or running water and had an absolute ball. 
Now I am trying to prepare for things like power outages that mean no water in the house because the pump is electric, or the supermarkets are shut for a week so no supplies, or if something cut the road between here and town making a 45 minute trip into a 3 hour roundabout and so forth. 
I don't think terrorist attacks are that likely where I am but it doesn't even need that to knock out a power grid for a fortnight and people go nuts. I don't want to have to be in town if that happens. 
Likewise I am looking to buy my own property and I will be making it non-grid reliant as soon as possible. 
If the power goes out, I will still have water and cooking and good food stocks while everyone else is eating canned spaghetti and washing from a bucket.


----------



## kc5fm (Oct 12, 2008)

*Here for a reason*



Denny said:


> What was it that brought you here and what is it that you're wanting to be prepared for?


What brought me here was to provide some interesting thoughts (I hope) to the topic of disaster preparedness and to see what Citizens are thinking about the topic.

What I'm preparing for is the hazards identified in the *LOCAL* Hazard Mitigation Plan.

No sense in preparing for a tsunami. Texas is in the way. 

Seriously, contact your *local* Emergency Manager or American Red Cross office. There, you will find what *local* hazards there are.


----------



## gds (Oct 10, 2008)

Dean said:


> Not a problem. Glad everyone is joining and learning. Being prepared has this stigma attached to it like we are backwoods nuts. It's sad because so many generations have lived in such great times they have no idea how bad it could get even in a civilized Nation. I personally think it's every Americans duty to have the bare essentials covered for their family so they are not so reliant on social services instantly in an emergency.


 The whole system is slanted toward making people reliant on the socialist system.
My thought is if you choose to live in a flood plane, expect to get flooded, if you live near a volcano, expect molten lava to come thru your living rm, if you live on the gulf coast of the US expect to get wiped out by a hurricane, etc.. 
But don't expect me and my tax dollars to bail you out, help you out. If you didn't make preparations for the inevitable, sorry you were a backwoods nut. Deal with it. 
For those bleeders, I went thru 2 major hurricanes in FL. and 2 in TX. I currently live in tornado alley, been roughed up by three of them.

Whoops, forgot to answer the original question as to why I'm here, To share ideas and knowledge with like minded people.


----------



## sn22 (Oct 16, 2008)

I am here to learn. 2007 was a bad year for my 2 kids and my wife and I. We pretty much lost our house and car and succumbed to 10 years of poor financial decisions and financial irresponsibility. All of which my wife and I brought on ourselves trying to live what we thought was what we wanted. In the end it was just BS.....Ive borrowed money from family and friends and was in no way prepared for what hit us. Its embarassing and though Ive paid the money back the lesson has been burned in me forever. 
I am 42 and way behind in getting started on the road to self sufficiency or at least some sort of self reliance. We now live in a house next to my Dad's in a small town that we rent from him. It already feels good to sleep all night and not wake up 2-3 times wondering if a tow truck is towing my car out of the driveway because I didnt make the payment on some stupid SUV that I bought because my buddy had one......
Anyways, I am sorry for rambling, like I said, I am here to learn. I want to learn solar energy technology, gardening, food storage and canning, supplies and what to have etc, etc. When I told my kids we were going to have our first garden in the spring they were 10 times more excited then when I told them I bought them a pool at the old house. Thanks for listening....
Scott


----------



## gds (Oct 10, 2008)

Sounds like you played the keep up with the Jones' game. Good to see you came to your sense's.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

sn22 said:


> I am here to learn. 2007 was a bad year for my 2 kids and my wife and I. We pretty much lost our house and car and succumbed to 10 years of poor financial decisions and financial irresponsibility. All of which my wife and I brought on ourselves trying to live what we thought was what we wanted. In the end it was just BS.....Ive borrowed money from family and friends and was in no way prepared for what hit us. Its embarassing and though Ive paid the money back the lesson has been burned in me forever.
> I am 42 and way behind in getting started on the road to self sufficiency or at least some sort of self reliance. We now live in a house next to my Dad's in a small town that we rent from him. It already feels good to sleep all night and not wake up 2-3 times wondering if a tow truck is towing my car out of the driveway because I didnt make the payment on some stupid SUV that I bought because my buddy had one......
> Anyways, I am sorry for rambling, like I said, I am here to learn. I want to learn solar energy technology, gardening, food storage and canning, supplies and what to have etc, etc. When I told my kids we were going to have our first garden in the spring they were 10 times more excited then when I told them I bought them a pool at the old house. Thanks for listening....
> Scott


No problem man, and you aren't the only one!
There are MILLIONS of you out there right now!

I have some friends that live just down the road.
She was top of her class in collage, corporate lawyer, CPA, that specialized in tax law for HUGE companies.

He was a corporate Lawyer that specialized in dealing with 'Off Shore' companies...

$2 million dollar home, private schools for the kids, New upscale cars every two years, Every 'Possession' you can think of, and they were building on because they had too much 'Stuff' and couldn't quit buying...

The company he worked for failed.
Salary, bonuses, company stock, stock options, everything gone.
Then he had to hire an attorney when the feds investigated the failure...

She couldn't keep up the life style on her income and they didn't have a dime in savings...

She says the turning point was when she told the oldest son to take the garbage down to the curb and he said that was 'Too Hard' to roll two garbage cans on wheels down a down hill driveway...

They sold everything, (to keep from bankruptcy) and wound up inheriting 22 acres of river bottom farm land...
(mostly brush and rocks)
Now they raise goats, grow garden, live in a 1,000 square foot farm house and the boys know what 'Work' is!

They have an old gray faced hound dog named 'Mable' that just showed up on the porch one day and adopted them!

She works as a tax preparation person and he does wills and no contest divorces off the kitchen table for $150 a pop!

The two younger boys turned out to be great kids, the middle one is a Marine and the younger is a probationary county sheriff's deputy!

The older one went off to collage, but got in trouble with the law two or three times, and he doesn't get down this way much anymore...
(Doesn't like us 'Hicks')

I see them two or three times a week, have them over for dinner and movies about once a month, or a camp fire session at the river cabin, and they seem really happy now!

I'd say there is life after 'Greed' or blind 'Consumerism'...


----------



## netandtim (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm here because I like getting different views and ideas. I am a member of several similar forums and while the basic topic is the same (self-sufficiency) the "feel" of each one is different. There's always something to be learned!

While I have a dream/vision of what I would like my twilight years to be, I have no guarantee that society will be the same by that time. If not, then I want to have as much knowledge, be as prepared as possible to deal with whatever may cross my path.


----------



## Copacetic (Oct 18, 2008)

I am writting this while taking off my tin-foil hat... We have lived for years in the 'normal' world. All that time we have felt the pull to a more agrarian style of living (with the exception of our oldest son, he wants the 'normal' but he is 17). We owned a home for 10 years in a neighborhood and almost had it taken after medical bills hit us hard. We then began the 4 years of renting which led us from our roots in Arkansas to Southeast Idaho where we realized the need for family and a self-reliant style of living. We have been planning this bold but exciting little adventure for years now but it is finally being realized. We will buy our land with cash in a week and move back to Arkansas. We will live in two travel trailers with a little 'house' connected to them while we build our home. We are excited and a little scared, but this is our 'Ark'. Even our oldest son is showing signs of coming around. To answer the original question...we see the writting on the wall and feel driven to teach our children a more sustainable lifestyle. BTW, I gotta say it...GO HOGS!


----------



## nanagail (Oct 17, 2008)

Hello all. I am here because I want to learn to be more self-sufficient. We live in a trailer with rooms built on both sides. It's 1700 sq.ft. My husband works for the auto industry. I am disabled. We have 2 yrs. left on our property till it's totally ours. We raised a bigger garden this year, but the weather didn't cooperate. We've planted a strawberry patch. 150 plants. We have grapes, planted two apple trees and one peach tree this spring. I also planted 2 blueberry bushes. I'm trying to learn how to build up a stockpile. I'm working on this kind of life to help us if husband does lose job. We're not worried about terrorists, or whatever else can happen. We just want to be ready the way the economy is going you never know. We're wanting to get some chickens to help out and maybe a goat or two. We don't want to be so dependant on the stores. We'd like to learn more how to get along on our own. Glad to be here. Looking forward to learning from you all. Gail


----------



## FNFAL308 (Oct 17, 2008)

I guess I'm on here cause I'm paranoid something might actually happen that I need to be prepared for. I must be nuts. Definitely a tin foil hat type.

Nothing could ever happen.

Oh wait, Katrina happened when I was in Baton Rouge. And Ike happened here. Not real disasters for me, but no electric for 4 days and 12 days is no fun. I was ready. I had upwards of twenty people in my house for Katrina that evacuated from N.O. that I took care of because I was ready. I had tv, cable, internet, frig, fans, gas, food thru the whole thing. I had all that for Ike but no people thankfully as it was 12 days.

But in this day and age nothing could ever happen, I know. 

But what about the grocery store running out of food the day before the storm and 10 days after the storm you drive 20 miles to look at 10 packs of meat. You better be prepared.

Brother-in-law in B.R for Gustav was out 12 days and he did ok. His electric came back on just before Ike hit here. 

BTW - Built my Blazer after Katrina. My buddy in BR had a Deuce.

==========================================================

Also, I fully expect to have some type of revolution in the US. Probably after I am dead or too old to participate. I can't say why as I won't talk politics. Dean has a fairly good idea there because no one will change how they feel anyway. You'll believe what you want to regardless of what anyone says here. 

But, I guess to be prepared you don't have to know WHY something happened, just WHAT could happen and HOW to prepare. 

One problem here will be trying to avoid the arguements on the possibility/probability (due to WHY) of something happening and sticking to the WHAT and HOW.


----------



## wildman800 (Oct 17, 2008)

Greetings to all,
I have just learned of this site and have come to see where everybody's heads are at. I am a member of a few other "Preparationists sites" ("survivalists" has some less than good connotations).

I have been a "preparationist" for about 47 of my 50 years of age, although I never knew that descriptive term applied to myself until about 30 years ago!

I feel that I have much still to learn, much to be refreshed, and a great deal to share with other like-minded folks.

I have been, and am, a sailor with blue and muddy water experience, a hunter, fisherman, hiker, camper, woodsman, tinker, tailor, and [spy (so to speak)]. A navigator and signalman by training, a Jack-of-all-Trades by habit and necessity. I started wearing a tin foil hat in 1965 but that's another story as well, that continues to this day.

I am a student of history and you strange bi-pedals who refer to yourselves as hu-mons. Knowing history allows one to also know the future. That ugly future is arriving, in my opinion, and all preparations and skills are going to be needed in order to get through the next few years. Again,,this is MY opinion and I'm willing to share my knowledge with all and I desire to learn from others.


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

i come to such sites more or less to let others know self sufficiency and providing as much for oneself is attainable without going broke in the process. We are about 90% self sufficient in our food production and could go off grid without solar power if we chose or had too .I enjoy teaching nd helping others to work toward whatever level of sustainability and survival that they are trying to as well as seeing how others do it and learn some new things in the process.


----------



## Lake Lady (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi all..........newbie here 

Simply put, I'm here to learn. I've been prepping for a while now but I still have a lot to learn about being self-sufficient. I believe there is a whole lot of ugliness coming our way and I want to be able to take care of my family without relying on anyone else. In the past year this city girl has learned to can, garden (some what) and fish, but I've got a long way to go yet.


----------



## alancoll (Oct 20, 2008)

Newbie here as well.......rather be prepared and not need it than the other way around? My wife and I have a community going out in the boondocks where we are beginning to become quite self sufficient. We still work in town and the rugrat (nearly 17 still has 2 years of school to finish. After that we're outta here.

I am here to share ideas and learn from others who have actually "done it" rather than "read about it somewhere"

Al


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I saw a link to this site from my own website at JeepForum.com - had to check it out.

I believe that we are in for problems - like what my grandparents survived during the "Dirty Thirties". The stories that they told me about the snow, farming, etc tell me that it can happen again. My grandma was born in 1918 and I now have her diary - describing what she did to survive - taking care of her siblings, canning, gardening, tending the animals.

My grandpa told me all kinds of stories from 1941 - war time in North America (he stayed here to help), about his horse that he traveled all over the place with (back then, when a boy became of age, he got a horse, now, its a car). The stories of survival that he told me about - was real then - and, I expect it to be real again.

I am preparing not just for comfort, but, to be able to breath fresh air tomorrow as well. It is a site like this that will help me help you, and help you help me.


----------



## oddball (Oct 22, 2008)

This is my first posting thanks for the invite who ever it was!
I live in the UK and am reaching the point were I have decided the USA is probably the place I should be looking to be in the future.

I suppose I am open to ideas on the best way to become a US citizen.
The laws here in the UK have become too restrictive in my opinion, and health & safety has all but squeezed the life out of manufacturing and running all sorts of events, this ties in with the new compensation culture that has spread over the planet.

All money markets have dropped recently but I mainly compare the UK £ to the US $ due to my interest in wanting to live in the US and getting the best exchange.

I also have questions like what is the best place to live in the US in terms of property prices, disasters tornadoes etc, need for winter heating supply of water and power etc.

There are many other things that I could go into but am not sure on how well they would be received on this forum, such as I am sceptical that a man in a cave organised the worlds biggest terrorist atrocity with the aid of several men with plastic box cutters.

Here in the UK successive governments have sold off our oil resources overseas so that we are now reliant on foreign energy supplies, unless a new form of energy is found/ allowed to be disclosed & used the UK is going to be in a bad way.


----------



## samhain (Oct 21, 2008)

Denny said:


> We're all on this board for one reason or another. Something sparked our interest to gain/share knowledge about being prepared for something. What was it that brought you here and what is it that you're wanting to be prepared for?


Emergency preparedness is my hobby. Been making little survival kits since I was a kid (in vitamin bottles, etc).

Always on the lookout for new stuff to learn.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Copacetic said:


> BTW, I gotta say it...GO HOGS!


Umm, EXCUSE Me, but don't ya mean Woooo Piggggg Sooiiiiii?  
What general area of Arkansas did you flee from, and where you headed back to? I am in the south central part.

I am here because I want to be as prepared as I can for what may come my way. For nature, tornados and earthquakes, really too high to flood, according to my DH. Hope he is right, we are less than 3 miles from a river, but are on one of the highest points around. For man made, I am right on a major highway, and there are something in the neighborhood of 3-5 chemical plants within a 20 mile radius, as well as a disposal incinerator that often has minor mishaps that cause the near neighbors to have to evac for up to a week.

I worry a little bit about social upheaval, but do not dwell on the fact right now. We do have guns and ammo pretty much running out our ears. We do live in Arkansas after all. I am working on getting my food and water supply built up. My first delivery of freeze dried foods is due here any day, and I always buy canned veg and meat by the case anyway, so have been gradually building up a surplus since June. My big weakness right now is water. DH cares for the local water system and believes that the way he handles the generator, we will not run out of water ever, not even if the power is off for a month. I have been buying water jugs as I can at wally's. They have been out since Ike, finally had one last week, and I bought it. Have 20gals that way and several 2 liters in the freezer.


----------



## Frank (Oct 23, 2008)

Denny said:


> We're all on this board for one reason or another. Something sparked our interest to gain/share knowledge about being prepared for something. What was it that brought you here and what is it that you're wanting to be prepared for?


 I'm new here. been looking at the posts here for a few days. seems like most of the people have the same goals as me, take control of and be responsible for me and mine's extended living. look forward to gaining some knowledge and sharing mine.


----------



## green girl (Oct 23, 2008)

First post here too! Found the invite from admin in my mailbox today. I've signed on because two years ago my husband and I took over the family farm. At present we are working on the farmhouse (1800s). Its our chance to get off the grid. We are both city and country folk in Southern ON. Half my family is American and I grew up in the Catskill mountains and NYC in the summers, surviving!

I think this is a great idea for a forum, I'm mostly a hermit with social contact online! And I would like to make my own soap!

What I am seeing here already in a small part of the forum is interesting.


----------



## OFG (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi All... 

I got an e-mail last week inviting me here. I've been reading along on many of the threads and enjoy the topics. I also like the fact that this is site is just dedicated to the principles of preparedness, and discourages the discussion of religion and politics. I've just started gardening and have been foraging wild foods for a few years, along with hunting and fishing. I have some property I've considered homesteading on, but I'm not at a point in my life where thats feasible. In the meantime I spend a ton of time in the woods learning about and collecting edibles. 

thanks for the invite. 
OFG
Oregon Field Guy


----------



## Washkeeton (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi Alancoll... just noticed you were here.

Why am I here? Wow, I grew up in the big city, all I have ever wanted to do was to live out in the bush of AK, from the age of 10 on. I sort of wanted to be a homesteader with a small farm/garden. I lived in the bush my first 2 yrs up here and loved every moment... I didnt hunt or trap at the time. In the past 10 yrs since I have been back on the grid I have been learning to hunt, and trap. I was doing some foraging when in the bush... I want to eventually learn to live off the land and be able to walk out and take a looooong walk and be able to pick flowers, weeds, etc and feed myself while I walk, allowing myself no restraint on time for being out in the woods. 

Im a single female with 2 kids... I too see the writing on the wall and would like none other than to be able to walk away from my place if necessary and be able to keep walking and survive off what the land can provide. I plan to stay put as long as I can but if it became necessary to walk away I could with out worries of eating, freezing, being eaten, or what ever else Alaska has to throw at me. I want to be able to teach my son these skills also. My daughter isnt interested. She just thinks Im nuts. 

I have been learning for the last 10 yrs. I do realize that most of you all are in the lower 48 and there isnt much that we do up here that you all do down there... but there are those few canadians here that share our same kind of weather and some that even live in the bush there. I do have a small farm that I was working on until a wolverine ate all my chickens... I had a quarter acre cleared for a garden this past summer and will start growing my garden next summer... I build, sew, do needle work of many kinds, I raise and butcher my own animals, I am learning to hunt and trap, I like to garden, Im learning to can my own foods, I keep bees, I have started a pantry and am hoping to organize it totally in a couple of weeks and should have just about 4 to 5 months of food put away for both my kids and my grand...Im also involved in a complete remodle of my house and if it works out how I would like to see it then I will sell out here and buy a different place setting up the solar, wind, composting toilet, the masonery heater, and the underground house/greenhouse/barn.


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

I came here to try and learn some things about prepping as well as maybe pass on anything I can from things I've learned over the years without all the bickering and fighting that seems to start sooner or later on most boards of this type. I think Dean has an EXCELLENT idea to have a place like this free from the politics and religion stuff that can concentrate on info, ideas, tips and just plain talk without all the "Static" that just causes problems.

I hope to meet and get to know everyone here.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 27, 2008)

I am here because I am one of those people who wants to be prepared for what ever comes my way. I am not a conspiracy theory tin hat wearing type, but I do believe we are headed for some very hard times, and we need to be prepared for that when it comes.


I think this is a good place to share Ideas and methods. I hope every one can allow people to share there views without being flamed.


----------



## Troglodyte007 (Oct 29, 2008)

I just signed up, and I'm here to learn from others about any and all aspects of SURVIVAL!


----------



## George_H_M (Oct 30, 2008)

Greetings I am new here as well. 

The past year I have become more concerned for my family's well being during these interesting times. I joined this site to help my knowledge of preparedness as well as pass on any information when and where I can. I hope in the end that these preps are more a practice then really needed, but better to be safe then sorry .


----------



## Clingz2GodnGuns (Oct 31, 2008)

I too am concerned about our country and the direction it is going in - in so many ways I won't get into here.

Great web site. I look forward to many helpful topics and discussions here.

With this upcoming election, it's time to add more to my collection of steel while I still can and learn as much as I can from you excellent people on how I can rely more upon myself to survive. Further how I can help those in my local community do the same.


----------



## DonnyG77 (Oct 31, 2008)

I just signed up, too. The people over at Jeep Forum - Jeep Enthusiast Network suggested checking this site out.

I work at a Veteran's Medical Center. I belong to the Hospital Emergency Response Team (HERT) as well as Disaster Emergency Medical Personnel System(DEMPS) program and database.

Being prepared is the best thing anyone can do. Educate yourselves now.

Oh, and 'HI ALL!'


----------



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

*Living Close to the Bullseye*

Lloyd invited me to the group, because we are fellow amateur radio operators who work in emergency management. Emergency preparedness has always been sort of a hobby for me. My mother was an air raid warden and Red Cross volunteer during WWII. I grew up in Northern Virginia when Fairfax County was still mostly dairy farms and have seen our community change greatly over the years. When I moved back home to take care of Mom after Dad died and having been away for years, it was culture shock to come back.

Little River Turnpike driving west from Annandale where it crossed Accotink Creek in the 1950s used to be a 2-lane, twisting country road. Our farmhouse stood on a hill above what used to be called "dead man's curve." On almost a monthly basis some drunk would cream it in on that curve, and many a night I remember out being awakened by a "crash" in the night. Mom, Dad, my older brother and me had the routine down. Mom would call the rescue squad while Dad, Rick and I would grab railroad flares, fire extinguisher, flashlights, first aid kit, blankets and the Coleman lantern and head down the hill.

I now live again in that same house which I grew up in. Fairfax County now has a million people and is the heart of suburbia. Dead Man's Curve was fixed in 1963 when they built I495 around Washington and widened the approaches. But since then we've had to deal with hazmat releases, tornadoes, ice storms, power outages, building collapses, the beltway sniper, 9/11, and an increasing crime rate. Compared to other areas around DC northern Virginia is still one of the safest places to be, but common sense recommends that we be alert and aware.

But that doesn't mean being paranoid. I don't worry about comets destroying the earth or space aliens invading. Because of my job I am aware of terrorist preparations which were detected and successfully foiled. These never made the news until the perpetrators went to trial. Our municipal employees get training in terrorism awareness, and urban disaster survival. Even field personnel doing trash collection know the primary indicators of terrorist preparations and how to identify a probable IED factory or a meth lab from what the bad guys throw out. We find a few and have had to call the bomb squad or a hazmat team out on a residential trash collection route more than once and our crews de-conned on scene from an exposure.

But much more likely is a transportation accident resulting in a hazmat release , a winter storm which causes a widespread power outage due to icing, resulting in resource shortages, severe thunderstorms producing tornadoes, or continued heavy rain from a passing hurricane system causing inland flooding which results in deaths or requires evacuation of low lying areas. During any given year within a 50 mile radius of Washingtion, DC we see all of these.

So an "All Hazards" approach is best in your planning. I'm 60 years old now and have just about seen it all. Nothing much surprises me anymore. But I enjoy sharing what I have learned, and I learn new things reading what others have done.


----------



## Durangoman (Oct 31, 2008)

*New here*

Thought I would say hi and check out whats happening.


----------



## N8EPE (Oct 30, 2008)

*Hi neighbors, new member here*

First post, so I'll start off by thanking Dean and the powers to be, for giving us a place to share tips and knowledge. I heard about this group on an amateur radio forum and took a look. I liked the neighborly feeling here and the overall lack of political ranting and friction. If the need arises, I'll be too concerned with keeping my family warm and fed, to worry about who to blame.

I enjoy the outdoors, amateur radio, specifically low power portable HF operating and home brew portable antennas and portable power sources, fishing, and tinkering at the work bench.

Thanks for having me.

Doug


----------



## red haranguer (Nov 1, 2008)

I would like to say "Thanks for the Invite". I started many years ago to want to get away and live as independant as I could. Getting married and having kids sort of changed that. I feel that I have something that I hope can be shared with this community and that is information. To be prepared, one must have knowledge about many things around them that most people today take for granted. I hope that I can learn some things from this site that will further my ability to be better prepared.


----------



## rainbowgardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I am here because I want to find information and inspiration to be more self sufficient. I am not going to be waiting for the government to take care of me. I know religion is not allowed in this site but that plays a key role in why I believe in hard work, self sacrifice and planning, instead of self-indulgence, laziness and blissfully waiting for a free check. Even if after all of my efforts I end up with exactly what those milking the welfare cow have, it will have been worth it. I will have my dignity and I will not have taken from others what they have worked hard for.
Wow, can you tell I feel strongly about that?


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

Newbie here also. One of my goals is to be self sufficient when I retire. I want to provide my own utilities and be able to live comfortably off the grid if possible. I work on UPS' and this field lends itself well to RE. I've been living beyond my means and haven't taken the plunge yet, but intend to quit buying new cars work harder toward my goal of self suffieciency. My FIL has kept a 1/2 acre garden for about 50 years and he still has his father's 1943 Ford tractor. I haven't had much interest in gardening, canning, and many of the survival skills that my inlaws have, but that is starting to change. My city boy roots are starting to unravel, I guess. I plan to start tapping into their skills while they are still around and pass what I can to my 3 boys.


----------



## jecaper (Nov 7, 2008)

Another newbie here. I have to say that there is some interesting reading here. 

I live in an area where we have been hit with major hurricanes and lost power for weeks at a time. The funny part of it is that seems to be when neighbors seem to remember what is is like to be neighbors again. Fences come down and we all pitch in to help each other. 

Now I have to admit that my experiences do not match the entitlement attitude I saw in New Orleans. We were more like what you saw in Alabama where people did what they had to help each other out and make it right, not whine about how the government didn't get them out of harms way. Morons 

I am a "city boy" but also know how to make it in the woods. I grew up in DC and talked about the bomb with my folks and if it happened, we figured that we would just sit and watch the lights because there wasn't a thing I could do to stop it.

Whether we like it or not, we have to keep trying to make this country a better place and if we don't get the right people elected, it may go in the toilet. Self reliance is key, not entitlement.

My 2 cents worth anyway.


----------



## khan (Nov 6, 2008)

Newbie here also. I was invited by JeepForum. Looked the site over and liked 
what I've read. Looking forward to getting info on various topics. 

Working on being as self sustaining as much as possible. Started this year 
gowning vegies. Tomatoes, Bell peppers, Jalapeño peppers, horseradish and 
garlic. This year they were grown in pots. Next year I'll be plow a decent size 
garden. Looking forward to getting some tips. 

I also brew my own beer. Have been for 10+ years. Going to try and grow the 
hops for what I brew. 

I also like shooting offroading and playing w/ my '66 CJ5.

Anyway, looking forward to spending some time on this board and learning
more about different topics.


----------



## egsauer (Nov 6, 2008)

*To find a way to include preparedness in my plans*

I am here to find a way to include preparedness into my live a day plans. By that I mean, for example, planning a home purchase and including space for food storage in my want list. Or planning on acquiring a cabin or land to build on and taking aspects of living off the grid into account.

By considering the worst case when planning all aspects of my overly busy life I have found that I can quiet some of those worrisome things that fly threw my mind.


----------



## Big B (Oct 28, 2008)

SHTF is coming, expect it!
Better yet, be prepared for it.
I am here to learn and share what I know works.
Stay humble and stay busy,make it count.
Can you say proactive?


----------



## K9-Handler (Nov 7, 2008)

I grew up during the Cold War and had the black and yellow "Air Raid Shelter" signs nailed to the outside of my school. Mom kept canned food in the basement "...just in case." So I guess I always did, too.
In 1955 we had a major flood wipe out entire cities, and at 6 years old I witnessed my first dead body.
I'm a dog handler with a search and rescue group. We spent a day at the World Trade Center the day after the planes hit, and spent a week in coastal Mississippy post-Katrina. It is very sobering to see uniformed men with submachine guns manning checkpoints in an American city, and watching Army dueces drive through the wreckage of a former US resort towns.
Really drives home the thought that it CAN happen here.
So I hobby farm, hunt and fish. Got the generator and a backup generator.
Why am I here? 
To learn how to do it better, of course!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Glad to have you here!

Also regarding your e-mail you need to select Remember Me? when you login else after a few minutes your computer will release the cookie and log you out.


----------



## Kashmir (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm mostly here to give and receive tricks and tips of the trade. Could always use them.


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

I've always been a country girl with some "prepareness" skills. I've had a garden since I was a kid, Always raised animals for food or fun, and I've learned to butcher and prepare my own animals etc. I just dropped in cause there was a link to here from another forum and it looked like a good place to add to my preparedness and to help others interested.


----------



## sniper86 (Nov 11, 2008)

Newbie here: I am here to learn as much as posible! I was always taught to listen payattention and respect others(something that is lacking nowadays) I have learned alot through out my years. if I can I like to share it with others.I am always willing to learn more? I served in the NAVY!!!!!!! in the mid 80,s learned alot there also cant wait to learn more.


----------



## billinthehills (Nov 11, 2008)

Guess I am here like most. Looking for a better way. Been considering jumping off grid one of these days. Been planning it for a while. I am a firm believer in "knowledge is power" so I am here to get ideas and hopefully give some. Nice to see so many others with similar goals.


----------



## Floatsum (Nov 10, 2008)

Good question.
First, I'm brand new here, but have been at this in my own way for awhile.
Always been mechanicly inclined so my trade was as a Tool & die maker. Basicly it was seeing a drawing of what was needed to be made,, then making the tooling, jigs, fixtures, sometimes the machinery and set procedures for the "how".
At home, almost always been a repair it guy as opposed to a buy new person.
Somewhere along the way I started getting into the older way of doing things. Like hunting with bow & arrow, making my own. Blackpowder hunting, again, making my own. Fly fishing and yet again making my own.
Evolved to raising rabbits, gardening, and other edible things like finding food stuffs in the woods, etc.
Being a do it yourself sort, I'm making a cold smoker now. Last summer started canning, amoung other things now that I'm listed as disabled, I've all the time in the world to do not much of anything. 
Started out from necessity, went to "just because I can", to it's more fun, and now back to necessity from concern over the way things are going in the country economicly.
The way jobs are being lost, talk of "12-21-2012", nuclear weapons in the mid east, etc. 
I think one would be foolish not to consider being more self dependant when possible.
Interestingly, I've been asked to do seminars and demos on a few of my skills in the last couple years. At one time folks thought I was a bit touched,,, now they want to be touched (?).
That's my story. Nothing exciting like preparing for the end of times or anything. Just me and my hobbies.


----------



## adurbin (Nov 6, 2008)

Denny said:


> Interesting... well, I'm one of those that has been labeled as a tin-foil hat wearer. Thinking this world is going to hell in a hand basket. Hopefully I'm wrong and everyone can just share a laugh at me. That would actually be great!


im right there with you. As we move toward a more global economy, America, and the rest of the world gets lost in the shuffle and is more aparent now than ever. And while an apocolyptic end may or may not be near, I do believe that things are going to get alot worse before, or if, they get any better.


----------



## J&J (Oct 29, 2008)

Well... I got this email from jeep forum... I have always been a prepared person, but this was timely.

Some history...

I am a lifelong outdoorsman and served in the USMC Infantry. I think this type of experience led me to always want to fend for myself...

A few years ago we had a major snowstorm down here in sunny NC. We had 22 inches in about 12 hours.... talk about a shut down. Funny how all the people who thought I was a kook for stocking wood, having a heat source, stocking food and water and a way to cook it... and all the other needed items for living through a week without power... all of a sudden those who were poking fun at me (including my family) were knocking at the door....

Sometimes validation is sweet, especially when no one gets hurt in the process...

Fast forward to the present...

My wife and I recently went through some big changes. Her Dad passed away last December. Her Mom is handicapped... healthier than any 77 year old I know, but has very limited mobility. She lives in a town 17 miles from us. My wife and I agreed that it would be prudent for her to stop working and tend to her Mom. Financially we can pull it off, although it takes some tightening.

we have always wanted to get out in the woods to live, but with her Mom in town and us what can sometimes be a 40 minute drive to get to her, we decided to move closer. In July we bought a house 1 mile away from her Mom. It is 104 years old and she and I worked "after work" for 8 weeks to get it ready to move into. It has a smallish, but very private back yard. 

One night as I was lamenting the "loss" of our dream of a life in the woods, my wife said. "We have everything right here we need to make this a country home... in town." Damn she is smart and she was right. Since then we have altered our plans for renovating to include a fenced in animal area (working on rabbits now), wood heat, water collection and storage and additional garen space. We have recently made some additions to our firearms to handle any pending crisis of... ummm... availabilty. 

We plan to retire in 10 - 15 years. I beleive the key to this being a reality is not how much can we generate in savings, retirement accounts, etc... but how little can we live on and be happy. The more self sufficient we can become, the less money it will take to live, the better off we will be when we retire adn go to the real... real world.

We have not given up on land in the woods and are looking casually for that good deal that might be out there, so we can start that project too. 

So far there seems to be a lot of good people here, that are more interested in how to take care of themselves than worryng about the big scary world. that, in the end is what I am after...

What happens in the world.... happens in the world. Be that as it may, I will take care of myself and my family... that's all I really am trying to do.

John


----------



## Tim (Oct 29, 2008)

Greetings. I am a member of the Golden Horde who woke up late last year to realize that we as a nation could very well be heading for total destruction as a civilization. Today its more obvious than it was last year and people are just starting to see it all. I think the next stimulus package will be spent by many people on survival preparation instead of HDTVs. The economic meltdown is being compared to the Great Depression but it could be much worse when I think of all the hungry mouths and no farms to support them. Our enemies are waiting to clobber us with all manner of WMDs when we are weakened enough. 

I am here to learn from you folks, but the hour is late and I am still far from ready.


----------



## bahaboyga (Nov 10, 2008)

Another newbie here. I also was invited by Jeep forum. I've been somewhat of a survivalist since the early 90s. 


Baha


----------



## Flint (Nov 12, 2008)

I've just always enjoyed learning what to do with what you have. Watched a lot of MacGuyver as a kid I guess. Been carrying a Swiss for many years. My Dad and Grandpa taught me a lot about the outdoors and I just carry those memories of what I learned from the. Eager to learn more from this site.


----------



## mongo79 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm here because I believe that everyone should accept responsibility for themselves, in an emergency or any other situation for that matter. I have believed in, and pratciced preparations for about 20 years. I live in the tornado alley, and have seen tornados and then ice storms in the same place in a less that 24 hour period. Any thing can happen, and it will.


----------



## mrs_jones (Nov 16, 2008)

*another newbie here from Seattle*

Hello, another newbie here from Seattle. Keep in touch as we are in the same general area.
In the case of a bug-out we would probably go east.


----------



## mrs_jones (Nov 16, 2008)

I love that story! : )


----------



## O6nop (Dec 6, 2008)

Originally, I found this site from a 'gun' forum. There is a lot of survival talk on those but the majority of the preparedness talk is about having enough guns/ammo for any scenario. Although there may be some validity there, I'm looking for different perspectives and this forum seems to fit the bill.


----------



## pmabma (Dec 4, 2008)

Newbie here. I have to say that there is a lot of interesting information here.I am here to learn as much as posible, I think that things are going to get alot worse before they get any better, well I hope they get better. I want to make sure my children and grandchildren don,t go hungry and stay warm and safe. I want to teach them what I am learning and doing to prepare, you never know.This is a great site.Glad to be a part of it.


----------



## MR.GREEN (Dec 4, 2008)

I grew up loving the outdoors and living in it, so my family taught me to be prepared for anything as things can change quickly when mother nature is involved. So i came to this sight to gain knowledge on the subject of being prepared for any situation whether it be natural or man made. There is a secure feeling knowing that you could handle anything that may come your way because you prepared for it.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

I received an e-mail from a jeep board inviting me to check it out. We live in the metro Atlanta area but I'm wanting to move into the North Ga. Mtns. It would suit me just fine to go off the grid but my wife (an old country gal  ) just doesn't want to get too far from the big city (although she has been getting a little worried about the increase in crime, especially when it's close to us). Looking forward to learning all I can from folks who know way more than me. 


Tim


----------



## AgentFlounder (Dec 12, 2008)

Have always been the type to try to be prepared for out of the ordinary situations. Maybe my parents (Dad in particular) and grandmother instilled that. My parents grew up during the depression and WWII rationing and my grandmother grew up in a rural lifestyle in a large, poor family. So I've heard a lot of stories of those hard times and the kinds of things they did to get by.

I used to be more of the mindset of preparing for the collapse of civilization, mass panic, riots, looting, escaping to the wilderness, etc. but have arrived at a different virewpoint now.

Saw the recommendation on JeepForums. Was curious and thought I'd check it out. I am prepared for a couple of things, but with a baby on the way maybe this is good timing to re-evaluate and see if we can't do better at preparing for likely scenarios. 

I'm going to try to apply what I've learned in my career about risk management to make the best and most rational and informed decisions about *what* to prepare for, and how best to prepare.

And I figured I could pick up all sorts of good tips here.

Michael


----------



## skip (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey, ya'll! I'm a newbie, too. I just think we are at the very beginning of a very prolonged recession, or maybe worse. All you have to do is look around, and see what is going on.

I already live in a somewhat rural area, so I am not planning on running off into the wilderness. Health won't permit that. I will just try to keep a low profile. We have grown a large portion of our own food for several years. We Can, freeze, and dry for storage.


----------



## M3isMe (Dec 14, 2008)

I am here because I finally figured out four years ago that I was raised to be useless. I couldn't sew, couldn't cook, couldn't garden, nothing. I could be a very good cog in the corporate machine, but I wasn't good for much else. Oh, and I was very good at spending money I didn't have... I've been working hard to gain the skills I should have had all along and hope that before things change, I will be much more self-sufficient. I am humbled by my husband who can do and fix anything and I need to be able to hold up my end of the bargain. I hope to learn a lot from all of you.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm here to figure out how to deal with the social and emotional issues that will come up when bad times arrive. There's plenty of information on what to buy. There is very little on how to deal with people in a disaster situation.


----------



## flatwater (Dec 15, 2008)

It's a little different and it has one of the most user friendly pages to work with.


----------



## risabee (Dec 16, 2008)

Umm -- here because someone named Jack invited me? And I like being around competent people.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I followed a link from BlackPercheron over @ Jericho Rally Point... it's dedicated to a cancelled TV show, but most of the threads are people having fun & discussing many different topics.

I usually don't goto a lot of hard-core survivalist sites because of the 'smug'-factor of all the 'experts' and the futility of having arguments with 40-something 5-year-olds, you know the type; always right, never made a mistake in their lives, and more than happy to tell you how you are an idiot for not believing exactly as they do... 

I've only been here for a few days & already it is a refreshing change to be made to feel welcome & my opinions/experience to have merit.

thanx


----------



## TrailWalker (Dec 28, 2008)

It's nice to be able to interact with people that have common sense. Many years ago I won't say how many. My driver ED teacher instilled in his students that while you driving always be on the look out possible escape route in the advent a wreck was imminent. The same is true with life one should always have several escape routes. Plus the fact I live on a farm and foraging has been my hobby for years.


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

I learned to be prepared from my parents. I started learning about survival in the early ‘70’s 
Since then I have earned Associate of Science degree in Fire Science from Mt. San Antonio college in Walnut, CA. This is the same program that firefighters take. I completed the California State Fire Marshal Fire Prevention classes. I was an Affiliate Faculty for the American Heart Association, taught first-aid and CPR as well as being an instructor and an instructor trainer for both the Heart Association and Red Cross. I spent 22 years with the Red Cross in total. 
Worked every aspect of disasters. I was at the Murrah building the day that it was bombed Lost track of how many disasters I have been on. Taught disaster preparedness classes as well as an instructor for the disaster classes for the Red Cross. 
I am also a professional chef and a professional photographer. 
I love teach and relate information. Ten years ago I was on a photography forum and made mention of my disaster knowledge. A few days later a Hurricane ripped the East coast 
. I stared getting e-mail questions from people wanting disaster information. Since then I get 
e-mail and phone calls from people wanting various kinds of information all the time.
Even though I have an extensive knowledge on disasters and preparedness I do recognize that there is more I can learn from others. 
One thing I have learned over the years from disaster victims is no matter what the disaster; the better you are prepared the better you will be in the event of a disaster regardless of the type or the size of the disaster.
Although I am no longer active with the Red Cross do to health issues, I am disabled I still provide seminars and do consultation to people who want to learn and prepare. 
If anyone needs information feel free to contact me.


----------



## Merlin (Dec 25, 2008)

*Why Iam I here*

Well like most I have joined a few sites for personal and professional reasons. looking for well rounded information. All preparedness sites have a purpose but every persons need is different. Some live in town, why do the need to have fish hooks and lead split shots in their bug out kit or location ???.They may want to have had their home reinforced against home invasions this would be to keep their stash safe, weather it is cash and or food to ride the storm or quake out . or maybe they worry about the big one S.H.T.F. your needs will change to as what you need as to what happens in the future and what you plan for..


----------



## 73CJMan (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm here because a guy I know from the Jeep forums invited me over, now they say he's banned. I don't know anyone here, so I'll look around a while and see if I want to spend time here.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I stumbled upon this site. I have been interested in preparedness issues for a long time. I used to read Mel Tappan's articles regarding survival during a societal breakdown in Guns & Ammo way back when. 
Recently retired, I spent the previous 33 years in a career fire department, the last three of which working as an emergency manager. So, this subject is of interest to me.
What I learned was that the vast majority of people give little thought towards emergency preparedness for even the short-term much less for a longer duration. The idea of preparing for long-term survival is preposterous to them. "Don't worry, be happy" seems to be their attitude.
For the past several years my inner self has been speaking to me that a calamity is almost at hand. Many of you reading this know what I mean. 
I mine sites like this one for information... things that may not have occurred to me. I often write them down on my "to do" list. i also try to provide information and/or insight to others as a way of sharing what I've learned so that they might benefit from my experiences as well.
I have not been successful finding individuals or groups locally that share my concerns, so I do value those of you as we share thoughts and knowledge amongst ourselves on this site.


----------



## Miss GREEN Jeans (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello,
I am hoping to get tips and encouragement in my quest to put a realistic diseaster prep' kit together and know how to use it. 
~Considering earthquake, water rationing, blackouts, wildfire evacuations, and the like. 
Power went out early one Saturday. I thought myself so smart/prepared ready to heat the water and use my French Press to serve a cup a Joe to my deserving hubby. I'd impress him with my resourcefulness amidst this little event. I imagined him saching out in front of the ill prepared neighbors with HIS hot coffee. ....All the beans in the house were whole. I have since added a hand bean grinder to the kitchens human powered gadgets. 
Just a comical example of how one needs to practice for calamities. 
Got our first 40 Watt solar kit and am getting comfortable with a Sun Oven.
MGJeans


----------



## Miss GREEN Jeans (Dec 30, 2008)

If anyone comes across a simple cistern, water collection system with small filtration or airation please post info. We have rain gutters that currently route our many gallons of rooftop rain (from our meager annual 10 inches) out to street. I usually collect about 3 barrels full. Equals maybe 150 gallons. But I'd like to capture and save it in a cleaner manner. I get teased. "Have you got enough water yet?" 
I use it on plants under the porch, and on fruit trees. 
California is not yet rationing water to home owners.... 
Farmers are rationed.... seems strange to me???


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

After reading all the responces here one thing seems obvious.

Everyone here senses a different kind of place we may be living in soon and wants to be as prepared and supplied as possible and to be self sufficent and in control of their lives.

I'm glad to be here.


----------

